# 3rd party BG-E9



## BrandonKing96 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I have this 3rd party BG-E9 grip. I've had it for probably a little over a year now. However, I dropped it around 8 months ago and the lock for the battery compartment broke. that discouraged me a little. But that's not my problem. I picked it up again to try and use it (still works and all. I missed the grip), but there was a sticky substance on it. No one has spilt anything or it or the likes. I cleaned it and it was not sticky anymore. But then it's stayed on my shelf for another 2 months with no use and still there's this sticky substance on it. i'm just curious as to what's happening. not that it doesn't contain a battery in side as I alternate them now in my 60D (and 5D 3). It's just really interesting. I also caught a whif of the smell on my hands and it smelt sort of mechanical (I don't know how to explain it. The downside of being a musician). 

~BrandonKing96


----------

